# Stolen monkey found 'free-ranging' in bedroom



## Sock Puppet (Nov 2, 2010)

A marmoset monkey stolen from a south coast animal park has been reunited with its family and twin after it was rescued during a police raid in Wollongong yesterday.

The park's head zookeeper Trent Burton said the marmoset was probably not the planned target of the heist, with the thieves more likely to be after a large South American iguana which was kept nearby.

He said the house police raided was equipped with several reptile enclosures and paraphernalia, including rodent breeding tubs and a turtle tank.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Sydney Morning Herald

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 2, 2010)

theyre goes there licences for reptiles


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like another DECCW Ballot might in order soon......

Glad the "cross-eyed" monkey is back home


----------



## D3pro (Nov 2, 2010)

I bet it was farma


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 2, 2010)

i second that D3- he was trying to mate the monkey with a possum


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 2, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> Looks like another DECCW Ballot might in order soon......
> Glad the "cross-eyed" monkey is back home



Considering they speculated the alleged perps (yeah I'm sooo hip to the lingo) were after an iguana, I'd be curious to see if the herps they kept were native. If not, then forget about the ballot.


----------



## tsbjd (Nov 2, 2010)

"Free-ranging in a bedroom"?? Michael Jackson is alive and well in Wollongong!!


----------



## giglamesh (Nov 2, 2010)

too soon


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 2, 2010)

tsbj said:


> "Free-ranging in a bedroom"?? Michael Jackson is alive and well in Wollongong!!


 
Took the words out of ................


----------



## D3pro (Nov 2, 2010)

Bahahahaha.... "hee heeeeee" "whooooo"


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 2, 2010)

"thats ignorant"


----------



## giglamesh (Nov 2, 2010)

i would love to point out something if the original post was about steve irwin rather than Michael jackson people would start flaming them. 
some would call steve irwin a monkey in the way he behaved climbing trees, running through the bush.


----------



## pilaga (Nov 2, 2010)

:cry: wollongong ? malgrave ?


----------



## cris (Nov 2, 2010)

Giglamesh, no one who keeps reptiles would ever think of bad mouthing or making jokes about a poser who wanted to eliminate private reptile keeping.



The_S_Word said:


> "thats ignorant"


 
:lol: nice one


----------



## leighroy6 (Nov 2, 2010)

D3pro said:


> Bahahahaha.... "hee heeeeee" "whooooo"


 
you couldnt have found a better picture to reference with this thread and that comment lol!!!


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Nov 2, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> theyre goes there licences for reptiles



I didnt read the article but i'd be suprised if they had a licence at all........


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 2, 2010)

wonder if they found any adult bredli on the premises. I know someone who would be very interested to get their animal back


----------



## tsbjd (Nov 2, 2010)

Not with what it also comes back with now..................


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 2, 2010)

tsbj said:


> Not with what it also comes back with now..................


 
hahahaha, yes I heard

what was it IBD???


----------



## The Devil (Nov 2, 2010)

I've heard of having some different things in a bedroom but a monkey????????. Gives a new meaning to the phrase, getting up to monkey business,,,,,,the mind boggles......


----------



## D3pro (Nov 2, 2010)

The Devil said:


> I've heard of having some different things in a bedroom but a monkey????????. Gives a new meaning to the phrase, getting up to monkey business,,,,,,the mind boggles......


 
ahhh the ol' "doing it with a monkey in the bedroom and cursing human kind with a new sexually transmitted disease".... classic it is lol


----------

